# Clean spark plug combustion chamber?



## dat5574 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, I have an old Craftsman 22" snowblower with a Tecumseh 5hp engine.

I have a lot of carbon build inside the combustion chamber (or area where I screw in the spark plug). Is there a cleaner, spray, or method to clean this without taking the engine apart?

It starts fine but runs a litte rough. I just cleaned the outside of carburator with cleaner, added a Briggs & Strattron fuel stabilier/carb cleaner to my fuel, now want to try to clean this area. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can try some Seafoam Deep Creep, it works pretty good on carbon. 

You could spray some through the spark plug hole and let it sit overnight, then
spray it through the carburetor while the engine is running.


----------



## dat5574 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks! I just found another post regarding Seafoam. I was going to try the "Motor Treatment" until you suggested "Deep Creep". Your suggestion sounds better if I'm going to spary it directly into the chamber. The other may be better as a fuel additive.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

One thing to keep is mind. A can of seafoam costs more then a head gasket. You can get the combustion chamber pretty clean if you pop off the head a clean it out. It's a little more work, but you can be sure it's good and clean.


----------

